# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  need a new light advice please

## lost

Need another light and I have made a short list of these
Two of these
https://www.amazon.co.uk/HIPARGERO-L...r=8-3-fkmrnull
Or one of these
https://www.amazon.co.uk/VIPARSPECTR...gateway&sr=8-6
Got to admit I like the first but it is 100w less powerful , I only have a 27" tank so in the real world will it matter that much ?
Unless you know of any other

----------


## Gary R

First one is a waste of time m8

Second one or this one will be ok for you, but it's the mounting of them https://www.amazon.co.uk/Luxbird-12-...MXG8PDRQRZH0DB

----------


## lost

20190329_214049.jpgTook your advice and got the second one

----------

*Gary R* (08-04-2019)

----------


## lost

Not to sure of the light settings at the mo I have them on low but the unit seems very powerful

----------

*Gary R* (08-04-2019)

----------


## Gary R

Start off low for a few days and bring them up a little every couple of days until you think its bright enough.

----------


## lost

Managed to get them higher now about 6" at the mo I have the blues on 25% and the whites on5%

----------


## Gary R

> Start off low for a few days and bring them up a little every couple of days until you think its bright enough.


Sorry was on about the brightness of the LEDs...…..not the hight of the unit  :lol:

----------


## lost

:pmsl:  that's what I thought you meant , I should have added I moved the light up higher after I first started this thread  :lol:  next job some wave makers

----------

*Gary R* (10-04-2019)

----------

